# Waxstock Sticker?



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

I had a look round at waxstock and could only find external style waxstock stickers. Does anybody know where I can get an internal one so that I can put it inside my rear screen? I have putting stickers on the outside of the glass. I'm mainly looking for the one with the text 'Waxstock' or failing that a detailing world one.

Cheers


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

We didn't do this type this year, but we can maybe look at it for next. The Top 16 stickers were internal ones from memory.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jul 29, 2007)

I looked for internal stickers too.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I didn't even see any would have liked 1


----------

